# Shell Island beach club sanibel island, FL 2 bedroom August 12-19 $450



## sb2313 (Jul 23, 2017)

2 bedroom upper level vila in building 3. Unit does have a gulf view from the lanai(I can email pics upon request). Resort features free bike rentals and is a short walk to the iconic Sanibel lighthouse.$599 or best offer.  Please PM with any interest!


----------



## Beachspace (Jul 25, 2017)

Bump..we're living in a hotel right now due to mold so we're trying to get out of traveling in 2 weeks to Sanibel. Thought of being 4 hours from our home while its not fixed isn't sitting well with the wife!


----------



## sb2313 (Jul 30, 2017)

Bump to the top! Great resort, pm with any interest!


----------



## Beachspace (Aug 2, 2017)

FYI: I'll kick in $100 to help move this..brings the price to $500 for a 1 week stay in a 2 bedroom in Sanibel Island!


----------



## mgeez (Aug 3, 2017)

Still available?
Mark


----------



## sb2313 (Aug 3, 2017)

mgeez said:


> Still available?
> Mark


Hi, it is and I sent you a pm. Let me know if any questions or if you're ready to book!


----------



## sb2313 (Aug 4, 2017)

Still available and only $500 for a week on sanibel island!


----------



## Beachspace (Aug 4, 2017)

sb2313 said:


> Still available and only $500 for a week on sanibel island!


We just got back from two weeks at a hotel because of our bathroom mold situation. Wife does not want to go away next weekend she said, so I must sell it!(I was the person that rented it from the OP, he's helping me find a replacement tenant) 
$425 if anyone wants it now, I'm kicking in to make this happen!

PM the OP if you want it!


----------



## Beachspace (Aug 7, 2017)

Bump again..getting close to check in..

if we haven't found someone to help us take it over by Thursday the 10th we're just going to go.


----------



## PamMo (Aug 7, 2017)

I would LOVE to take this off your hands, but that darned "eclipse thing" has us going in the opposite direction the following week. Otherwise, I'd totally jump on this bargain basement beach vacation! Sanibel beaches are so much fun (it's like a treasure hunt for our kids and us) and we really enjoyed our stay in Shell Island Beach Club a few years ago. I can't believe you haven't rented it yet!


----------



## sb2313 (Aug 8, 2017)

Still available, make an offer on this great week!


----------



## sb2313 (Aug 10, 2017)

Bump! Any offers on a last minute get away?


----------



## Beachspace (Aug 10, 2017)

Last chance or we're going....I'll give it til 5pm, then you can pull  the ad..


----------



## sb2313 (Aug 10, 2017)

No longer available.


----------

